# Pandora getting crappier



## sammib (Jun 13, 2007)

They're pumping in a lot more commercials now compared to when the app first came on line. Still have a very noticable snap/pop between tunes. And now a tune starts to play, and a few seconds into it, anothers tune comes in and overrides it. Very annoying. All this stuff really blows.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

sammib said:


> They're pumping in a lot more commercials now compared to when the app first came on line. Still have a very noticable snap/pop between tunes. And now a tune starts to play, and a few seconds into it, anothers tune comes in and overrides it. Very annoying. All this stuff really blows.


...it's a feature provided to you at no additional cost. You don't have to use it if you are so unhappy with it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DIRECTV seems to have this effect on music services.

It is obviously the subscriber's fault for trying to use the much ballyhooed feature.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...it's a feature provided to you at no additional cost. You don't have to use it if you are so unhappy with it.


While that may be true, this is a discussion forum for DIRECTV stuff. These kinds of discussions can help members find solutions...I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

what model rcvr? what software? mine has always operated seamlessly


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The problems you are having have happened on and off for the past year that I have been using Pandora on my PC and phone. There have always been commercials and I'm not sure using Pandora through your DIRECTV receiver adds anymore. I use the Pandora app on my receiver on a somewhat regular basis and find it works just as well as any other way of getting it.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

"....and Leon's getting larger !"


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Mike Bertelson" said:


> While that may be true, this is a discussion forum for DIRECTV stuff. These kinds of discussions can help members find solutions...I'm just sayin' :grin:
> 
> Mike


This is an issue with Pandora, not DirecTV. It isn't DirecTV stuff, unless the complaint is about the controls or UI.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The pop between songs is usually when you have DD on. I noticed it a lot more when I would have a TV show going that was on a DD channel but music playing. Due to the receiver not locking the audio it can have a sound pops as it swaps between songs.


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

I noticed the changing halfway through a song a couple of days ago. I does not do it at first but after 5 or 6 songs it starts skipping to the next song. I have a HR-24 500.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...it's a feature provided to you at no additional cost. You don't have to use it if you are so unhappy with it.


Trust me, all these snazzy features require very pricey contracts on Directv's part, so you betcha these costs are passed onto us the consumer...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV seems to have this effect on music services.


Quite the contrary.

Since adding DMX (Sonic Tap), the quality has improved 150%. In addition, additional programmers must have been added since the stale playlists that existed when DirecTV added the service now contain fresh updates every couple weeks.

And there are no obnoxious blabby DJ's like on XM. In fact, when my XM sub in the car expires in May it won't be renewed. Enjoying DMX at home via DirecTV and then getting in the car and putting up with all that blabbling makes me wish I could put a dish on top of the car!!


----------



## sammib (Jun 13, 2007)

You seem to be saying that since I don't pay for Pandora that poor service is acceptable. IMO I feel that if DTV makes this available they should make sure it is a good service not a crappy one.


----------



## sammib (Jun 13, 2007)

sammib said:


> You seem to be saying that since I don't pay for Pandora that poor service is acceptable. IMO I feel that if DTV makes this available they should make sure it is a good service not a crappy one.


I was answering Hoosier205


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"sammib" said:


> You seem to be saying that since I don't pay for Pandora that poor service is acceptable. IMO I feel that if DTV makes this available they should make sure it is a good service not a crappy one.


The service (that you believe is poor) goes back to Pandora, not DirecTV. What you are doing makes as much sense as blaming DirecTV for not liking the season premier of Mad Men on AMC.


----------



## steinmeg (Nov 23, 2006)

sammib said:


> They're pumping in a lot more commercials now compared to when the app first came on line. Still have a very noticable snap/pop between tunes. And now a tune starts to play, and a few seconds into it, anothers tune comes in and overrides it. Very annoying. All this stuff really blows.


I find that they play the same songs again and again...I have a rat pack station, and every time I start it it plays either, " Boys Night OUt" or some song with Venice in the title...
Pandora needs some new material


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have Pandora through my Roku box for free with no commercials as that's the deal between the two companies. So I don't get ads on any product that I use for Pandora including Directv.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joed32 said:


> I have Pandora through my Roku box for free with no commercials as that's the deal between the two companies. So I don't get ads on any product that I use for Pandora including Directv.


Same thing with my Sammy BD players. No problems at all. I'm not sure why D* even bothered with it.

Rich


----------



## BetterThanMost (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a HR22-100 and listened to Pandora for about 2 hours on Thursday afternoon. I didn't hear any pops, nor had any songs stop halfway thru. I also didn't hear any commercials.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I have 2 DVRs with the latest national release. My HR20 has you tube and pandora, my HR24 does not. Any ideas?

I have the firefox add on "ad block plus" for my pc, and although I just have their basic service, I have no ads.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

slickshoes said:


> Trust me, all these snazzy features require very pricey contracts on Directv's part, so you betcha these costs are passed onto us the consumer...


I'll trust you when you flesh out why there might be pricey contracts signed by DIRECTV® in the first place. Or a cite or two.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I've noticed an increased number of ads through my phone, which I use in the car. It can get annoying when there are two or three commercials in a row when I'm on a five or ten minute drive, I feel like at that point that I might as well have just turned on the radio.
I haven't used the Pandora app on Directv in awhile since my livingroom IRD [HR34] doesn't have it yet, so I can't say that I've noticed the increase in ads there.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

BetterThanMost said:


> I have a HR22-100 and listened to Pandora for about 2 hours on Thursday afternoon. I didn't hear any pops, nor had any songs stop halfway thru. I also didn't hear any commercials.


Ditto(almost,HR21-100)...41/2 hrs on Saturday...maybe 5 commercials...no popping...no halfways...sounded pretty darn good...better than FM these days with all the ads...and I was one of the first to complain about ads on Pandora when DTV first offered this...overall pretty happy with the free service...


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

"ejjames" said:


> I have 2 DVRs with the latest national release. My HR20 has you tube and pandora, my HR24 does not. Any ideas?
> 
> I have the firefox add on "ad block plus" for my pc, and although I just have their basic service, I have no ads.


Try a double reboot on your HR24 to flush the cache. That has worked for most who had not gotten Pandora to show up after the recent firmware update.


----------



## Darcaine (Aug 31, 2009)

steinmeg said:


> I find that they play the same songs again and again...I have a rat pack station, and every time I start it it plays either, " Boys Night OUt" or some song with Venice in the title...
> Pandora needs some new material


I find it helpful to add other songs or artists to my custom station, as well as rating each song that comes on with a thumbs up or thumbs down. That way Pandora gets a feel for what I like and don't like and over time is able to provide a wide range of the music I enjoy, even stuff that I've never heard before but still end up liking.

I used the Directv app for the first time today, while not as great as it is on my media center PC, phone, tablet, smart tv, BD player etc, (the popping between songs was VERY annoying), it was still better than the music channels I pay for with my DTV subscription.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

sammib said:


> They're pumping in a lot more commercials now compared to when the app first came on line. Still have a very noticable snap/pop between tunes. And now a tune starts to play, and a few seconds into it, anothers tune comes in and overrides it. Very annoying. All this stuff really blows.


Buy the subscription to Pandora, it's not that expensive and well worth it since it can be used any where there is an internet connection. I listen to it on my phone in my car or where ever I might be, on my DIRECTV receiver when I'm cleaning my house, and on my computer while I'm gaming. All commercial free!


----------

